

Baseline scenario: good, up-to-date blog on economic crisis - davi
http://baselinescenario.com/

======
davi
I'm listening to one of its authors, Simon Johnson, on Fresh Air:

[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1013602...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=101360253)

Good speaker & thinker. Blog has him + two other authors, and looks good.

